# Makita 18v cordless line up empty compared to Dewalt and Milwaukee



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone else think Makita is losing touch with what North America contractors need? 
I went with Makita for the quality but some of the tools like cordless floodlights, radios, toolboxes, fall short compared to Dewalt and Milwaukee. 
Hard to justify and debating switching over to Dewalt or Milwaukee...
Come on Makita make a strong toolbox, a flood light that doesn't cost twice as much but gives off half the light of competition, a radio that can be attached to the toolbox. 
I'm gunna go have a ride around on my 18volt Makita bicycle wearing my 18 volt Makita fan jacket now. :laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont think i'll ever be completely content in any battery platform. its a consumerism nightmare trying to keep up...


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

wow ,i see it differently it seems .i have some of all three of those lineups mentioned . Recent reviews show makita with the smaller more powerful impact .And more powerful drill . Though I got the milwaukee drill due to the smaller grip[27 series] .Love my 18v black makitas .
I have a big makita flood light . 
But which ever brand comes out with a brushless right angle drill and impact I will be jumping on it .I need/want more power and speed .
makita might of been slower off the line though . 
I think they all have merit .


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Bought my first Makita cordless in 1983-84.
The 9.6 stick drill.
Never run any other cordless since.

I have been happy with them. I never had the LI battery problems others seem to have either.
They have held up well for me.
I tend to be somewhat abusive with my tools too.

I can see I will start gradually going to their 36v as time goes on.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

When it comes to actual tools (saws, drills, planners, sanders) I think Makita is the best because they don't cheap on parts. 

Makita has one flood light, Milwaukee 3 types, Dewalt 3 types. I guess Makita is just behind releasing new stuff? 

Makita corded/cordless tools are a great idea. The coffee maker(on my shopping list).

The only thing that has me looking at Dewalt differently is the StongSystem toolboxes and the strong system radio...


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

Your tools and cases don't need to match. Buy Dewalt's cases and stick with the Makitas. 

I think battery technology is going to keep on making significant advances; enough so that I don't want to invest in more battery types than is necessary. Maybe someone will come up with a 36-volt the size of their current 12-volt line in a couple of years...


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

I've always used Makita and that's what I own now. The only drills that make me want to jump ship are the Dewalt brushless 20v impact, but the difference is marginal and I am invested in Makita. And I hate yellow 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

r a s said:


> Your tools and cases don't need to match. Buy Dewalt's cases and stick with the Makitas.


That's the plan. 
Despite my Brushless drill that looks new just crapped the bed. Pretty sure its the circuit board. luckily has 3-year warranty.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> When it comes to actual tools (saws, drills, planners, sanders) I think Makita is the best because they don't cheap on parts.


Let me talk about Makita vs Milwaukee, There seems to be a trend with Milwaukee opting for revitalizing and improving successful designs with performance and longevity in mind, and Makita gravitating towards cordless designs with increased efficiency.

Battery-wise, Makita’s post-lawsuit improvement may still put them behind Milwaukee due to the latter’s greater devotion to longevity, run time, and overall quality, but Makita’s shorter charging times and greater capacity for compatibility gives them an edge—it comes down to durability, quality, and reliability versus speed and adaptability. 

Review come from: Makita Vs Milwaukee which one is the best?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I've decided to get some yellow.

the reasons...
Radio...
the Makita radio seems overpriced, alarm clock and computer speakers come to mind. compared to the DeWalt tough system it is hard to argue. The dewalt radio is tank and did great in the heads up competition on the youtube channel "tools in action" 
Lighting... 
Makita construction light line up very small
The icing on the cake for yellow.....
The Graco cordless sprayer 20 volt DeWalt batteries. I'm set on getting this since I loved and cherished my Graco true coat cordless but the Graco batteries would lemon every year, exchanged 2 times 4 batteries at no cost, then I sold it in fear of dying again 
DeWalt batteries... it's easy to replace them 





dewalt is cheap but i keep thinking of that old DeWalt drill that would not die, 
has quality of dewalt gone up or down since the introduction to 20v?
cant be a slave to one brand any more:laughing:.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

The "Leader" in the tool manufacturing is ever changing. One year Red produces cool stuff, the next year it is Blue, then Yellow comes along with something innovative. 

Right now Makita does have some very cool stuff coming out. Wireless dust collection triggering! How about battery powered dust collection. Lockouts on batteries for anti-theft. 











I do agree though that Makita lights suck. Red is the way to go for lighting. Which as mentioned above leaves no single battery platform viable, but instead requires 2-3 battery platforms. I am not brand loyal at all, but buy the best for me, which won't always be the best but sometimes just what gets the job done. Yes even Harbor Freight has it's place.


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Peter_C said:


> . I am not brand loyal at all, but buy the best for me, which won't always be the best but sometimes just what gets the job done. Yes even Harbor Freight has it's place.


You mention a very good point, Harbor Freight does have its place. They're fun to rag on but I have a few power tools from them that have paid for themselves and earned money back. By the time they crap out I can buy nicer... Or just another cheap one from HF 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeforeChristoff (Nov 25, 2017)

Im using dewalt 20 volt now, very strong long lasting batteries for me.
I don't even use my makita's anymore, the batteries die after 1/2 hour


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Makita fan here, got lots of their stuff. I don’t like their 6-1/2” cordless skilsaw, but other than that I’m happy with them. That was the one tool I noticed a big difference in compared to Milwaukee. 

I like their radio, small and easy to pack around, runs all day at max volume on a battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

51carpenter said:


> Makita fan here, got lots of their stuff. I don’t like their 6-1/2” cordless skilsaw, but other than that I’m happy with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you have the brushless model?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> Do you have the brushless model?


Agreed, it makes all the difference being brushless, doesn't matter the brand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

I've found the Makita line up to be pretty good across the board for a finish carpenter. With the exception of an HKC and a pair of DeWalt lasers everything I run is Makita. 

The little subcompact drills are small, light but still pack a decent punch. Cordless right angle impact is awesome when you need it. The cordless trim routers are handy for light duty edge work and I have one in a plunge base which is nice for hardware. The cordless sander and biscuit joiner are good for jobs where power is scarce but not in the same league as corded for volume.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

TimNJ said:


> Do you have the brushless model?




No I don’t. Is there that much difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

The Makita brushless 6 1/2 circular saw blows away the brushed model. I've had both. The brushless one is my go to for finish carpentry and even for light framing. I have three corded 7 1/4's worm drives and they sit in the shop unless I'm doing for real framing with a crew. I've never understood the whole brushless thing until I bought this saw. Much better blade speed and cuts so much better. I thought the brushed model was a toy. I've used the Milwaukee's and the Dewalt's also and love the Makita


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

51carpenter said:


> no i don’t. Is there that much difference?


*yes!*


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Peter_C said:


> *yes!*




Like a '65 Mustang 6 cyl vs a '18 Shelby GT500.:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

It's been said before sticking to one platform isn't wise and can limit you. It's actually nice not being stuck on one platform. Makita is my preference I also have Hitachi that doesn't mean I'll limit myself to just those. I buy what I think is the most appropriate and best for what I use it for.

Sure there a couple brands I don't want at all at this time one brand might be the best all around today tomorrow that might change. I own what I think is the best radio, Bosch but I don't own a single Bosch cordless tool. There's a good chance I'll be adding a 3rd platform this year.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> Like a '65 Mustang 6 cyl vs a '18 Shelby GT500.:laughing:


Your example is far superior :thumbup:

If there is a brushless version available, don't bother buying the crap with brushes. MORE POWER, runs cooler, longer tool life, superior battery life, and the list goes on.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

an example 
Makita cordless brushless 36V track saw has more power than the corded Makita track saw.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I’ll start watching for one. I have two of the cordless that I got second hand, one was brand new. I rarely use them because they suck. 

I did pick up two brushless impacts around Christmas from the depot clearance rack, they’re the smaller ones, not black ones but they came with the 1.5 ah batteries. 

I’ve got two of the brush impacts and two drills that have been going strong for two or three years. 

Has anybody tried the double battery makitas? I’d like a cordless rotohammer and I’m thinking two batteries on it would be better. 

I got the brushless 1/2” impact last summer, comes in handy for decks and anchor bolts. If they weren’t so pricy I’d get another one for the shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The double battery Makita are the 36V or 18x2 line.

I have switched over to that for my miter saw, recip saw, and 7 1/4 saw.

No going back to cords now.

I don't have any batteries that are less than 3.0


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> I don't have any batteries that are less than 3.0


I have and absolutely love the Makita 2.0Ah battery packs. For an impact they make it far lighter, yet produce the same power. Since I have brushless impacts, they last a long time even on the smaller battery packs. Not having the weight hanging off my tool vest/belt or even just holding them is nice. I didn't buy a titanium hammer for it's looks. Actually though most of the time I use an M12 Fuel impact driver, unless I need more power or a more controllable drive action. 

Plus the 2.0Ah battery packs are perfect for the Makita jackets. Mine have the fuel gauge which is nice too, as my jacket doesn't.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> The double battery Makita are the 36V or 18x2 line.
> 
> I have switched over to that for my miter saw, recip saw, and 7 1/4 saw.
> 
> ...


Also going cordless every chance I get, the 18v ricip I'm still getting used too, been using my Milwaukee corded for 12 years now. Gotta keep it for the big demo jobs. When it dies I'm hopping tools will be battery-less


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Peter_C said:


> The "Leader" in the tool manufacturing is ever changing. One year Red produces cool stuff, the next year it is Blue, then Yellow comes along with something innovative.
> 
> Right now Makita does have some very cool stuff coming out. Wireless dust collection triggering! How about battery powered dust collection. Lockouts on batteries for anti-theft.
> 
> ...


A thought why not use Bluetooth battery packs to connect the vac and tool. this way all the tools will work with the new Bluetooth vac.
from what I see in this article https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools/technology/makita-aws-auto-start-wireless-system/34606/ 
all my tools won't work with this and require BT tools.
I just purchased a brand new grinder worth $180, that they just came out with, and it won't work on Bluetooth system :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> A thought why not use Bluetooth battery packs to connect the vac and tool. this way all the tools will work with the new Bluetooth vac.
> from what I see in this article https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools/technology/makita-aws-auto-start-wireless-system/34606/
> all my tools won't work with this and require BT tools.
> I just purchased a brand new grinder worth $180, that they just came out with, and it won't work on Bluetooth system :laughing:


There are people complaining about how Festool is doing their new Bluetooth batteries, for tool triggering. You have to pair the battery after every charge and can only have one battery paired at a time. Festool also does not have a cordless vacuum. 

Sucks when you buy a new item, then they come out with a new version, be it computers, phones, tools, TV's, camera's, etc.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Peter_C said:


> There are people complaining about how Festool is doing their new Bluetooth batteries, for tool triggering. You have to pair the battery after every charge and can only have one battery paired at a time. Festool also does not have a cordless vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks when you buy a new item, then they come out with a new version, be it computers, phones, tools, TV's, camera's, etc.




That’s one thing about makita, they’ve had the same battery platform since 2005, I’m pretty sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> an example
> Makita cordless brushless 36V track saw has more power than the corded Makita track saw.


I agree with you. Easy to install, use, maintain and move.


----------



## D-Construction (Dec 24, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> an example
> Makita cordless brushless 36V track saw has more power than the corded Makita track saw.


Picked up the 36V not too long ago to replace the corded one I blew up a while back and was surprised to find it is more powerful. I really like it a lot!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Bought my first Makita cordless in 1983-84.
> The 9.6 stick drill.
> Never run any other cordless since.


Man that was a long time ago and Makita was the only one in the battery game.



51carpenter said:


> Thanks for the info, I’ll start watching for one. I have two of the cordless that I got second hand, one was brand new. I rarely use them because they suck.
> 
> I did pick up two brushless impacts around Christmas from the depot clearance rack, they’re the smaller ones, not black ones but they came with the 1.5 ah batteries.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you buy the low end models.. Get the high end models you'll be very happy.. the 18vXs2 are great.



I have 4 battery platforms but like the Makita the best..


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Man that was a long time ago and Makita was the only one in the battery game.
> 
> It sounds like you buy the low end models.. Get the high end models you'll be very happy.. the 18vXs2 are great.
> 
> ...


I think you are right. makita also makes "budget tools" like my little circular saw with a junky plastic guard


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> I think you are right. makita also makes "budget tools" like my little circular saw with a junky plastic guard


You say Plastic like it's a bad thing








Tool housing used to made of metal but now are all plastic. My car radiator is plastic Plastic is not what it was long ago. My plastic guard on my 18v Makita 6½" saw works fine.
My 18vXs2 Makita saw has a metal blade guard. Maybe get that one for the better guard:whistling


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You say Plastic like it's a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to take a soldering iron to the plastic to see how good it is.
doubt the same as the Premo housing plastic.
that picture has some premo plastic.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Probably paid for with plastic as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Every knob or handle on a machine that is plastic, is always broken. Plastic has its place, I prefer real titties. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

I have gotten half of my cordless line up from pawn shops, the depot clearance rack, and the rest from the lumber yard. 

The only tool that I’m not impressed with is my cordless skilsaw, I’ll have to get the brushless. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

